# Nissan X Trial engine starting problem and heavy smoke in exhaust.



## Mohanraj (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Friends, I bought a new Nissan X trial automatic Diesel just 3 months back, from the day one i have engine starting problem, and it miss fires and then start running smoothly, this will happen once or twice in 10 regular starts, i have noticed a HEAVY SMOKE in exhaust and when i complaint to our dealer, he doesnt know why it happened.....now i have been informed there is an issue with ECU, it seems they have asked in JAPAN and asking me to wait, can any one help me giving the mail ID of Japan Nissan....i would like to take up directly with them...


----------



## black trail (Nov 24, 2011)

sounds like the injectors to me.just had the same problem.common fault apparently.


----------

